# discontinued shingle needed



## gary_chesapeake (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a module house that was set and is being moved i need 8 sq shingls and 5 bundle of hip and ridge. Product is tamko 30 yr ar arch shadowline harvest gold. I cannot find this shingle anywhere, I'm in the chesapeake va area. Is there a manufacture that will match this product. thanks


----------

